# Weekly competition 2009-25



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R' U F' U F U2 
*2. *R' U R2 F' R F' R' F2 R' U' 
*3. *R F R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 
*4. *F U2 R F U2 F' U2 R F' U2 
*5. *F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U2 R' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' R U' F D' R2 D L' F2 
*2. *L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B' U L U' R D R' U' B' L2 
*3. *U R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 F' L' U' F D' B' D R B' U' 
*4. *L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D R' D' B' F2 R2 U' B' L' U L2 
*5. *L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' D U2 L B F' U' L2 D B F' R' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 Rw2 D Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 Uw U B' F' Uw' L D' U2 B' F2 Rw' R' F Rw2 Fw' L2 B' F2 Uw B F2 Rw D' Uw Rw' R2 Uw2 F R2 B' Rw2 R' F'
*2. *D2 U' L2 R' U2 B' L Uw2 B Rw B2 D' L Rw R Uw U2 Rw' Fw' L2 R Fw' D' B' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 Rw R2 D' U2 L U Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F'
*3. *D Uw' Rw U2 Rw2 U' L' Uw2 U R F' R2 Uw' Rw' D Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw L U' Fw L' B2 Fw' F2 R' F2 U' B Rw2 Uw2 B Fw' Rw B' D2 R2 Fw' L'
*4. *Rw' Uw' U2 R U' F D2 Uw' U2 R2 D U' Fw2 Uw' B' Fw F2 U2 R' D' U2 B2 D B2 R' B' D' Fw' D2 R' D' Rw D Fw2 F D2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U2
*5. *U F U2 R2 Uw' L' F2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 Fw2 F U2 F' D2 Rw D L2 B2 Rw' Uw2 U B2 U2 B L2 R F' Rw' D B' D2 R' Fw' D' Uw Rw' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' R' D Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F Uw' B2 Dw2 B Bw' Lw' R Uw B2 F' Dw2 Bw' Fw2 D' U' Rw2 B2 F Uw2 B' Lw B' U L2 R F' Dw Fw' D Uw' U Bw2 D Dw' Lw' D' B' Fw F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' U2 Lw Rw2 Dw2
*2. *Lw2 D Lw D Dw2 Uw2 B Fw F' Uw U2 Rw' R U2 L' Fw' R2 Bw Fw' F Lw' B' Uw2 B Uw2 R' D' L' R2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 U' L2 Lw' R B' U' B Lw R2 B2 Lw' Rw R' Uw' U2 L2 Bw' D Uw' B' Bw F' D' Dw' L' B' U2
*3. *U Bw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw R U2 B2 L2 Rw D Uw' U Fw L2 Rw Dw2 Lw' R' F' R Uw' U' Fw R B' D Dw2 U Lw2 B' Dw L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw' F D2 Bw2 L' Uw' Fw' F Rw B2 Uw B L2 Lw' B Lw' U2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Dw' F
*4. *B2 Bw F L2 Rw2 R D2 Bw2 D Dw2 B2 Uw Fw L Bw Fw2 Dw F2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw L' Lw Rw' Dw2 U L Lw' Fw' U' Lw B L' D Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F' Lw Uw2 L D Dw Fw2 Rw Fw F R F' D2 U B2 F2 Rw D2 B2 F' D2 R2
*5. *D2 Fw' Lw F' U2 B Fw' F2 L' B Bw2 R' B' D' U' Lw' Rw2 F Dw' Rw2 Dw' Bw' Dw' Rw' D Uw2 L R Dw2 B2 D' F' Uw' R Bw Dw2 Uw Lw' Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 D' Dw2 Bw Lw' Uw' Rw2 R' D' Bw2 F Dw Fw2 Dw' Rw' B' Bw2 Fw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' U' L2 2L' R' 3U' 2F2 D' U2 2L' 2R' 2B' F R' 2F2 D U B U2 R2 B 2F' D' 2U2 L2 D 3U2 U 2R' 2B' 3U R 2B' 2F U2 2L2 3U 3R' D' 2B' F 2D2 2R' R D' 3U2 2L2 3U2 2L' U2 L' 2U' 3F' D2 U' 2F2 2L' U2 L2 F2 R' B 2F2 3R' 2R R2 3U 3R2 R U2 B 2B2 F2 3R' R2 3U 2U' B L2 R2
*2. *D B' F 2L2 D 3F D L' 2D' L2 2D2 2L 3R' 2U2 R 2U' 2R B2 2B F2 3U2 2B2 2F 2R 2D 3U 2B2 2R F2 2D2 2F' F2 D2 U2 L2 3F' F' U R 3U' B' F' 3R' 2U L 3U' 3R2 2F2 F' 2R2 2D R' B' 2D' 3U 2B F' D' 3U' 2F2 2D 3U 2B' F 2R2 R 2D 2B' 3F 2F2 L2 2L 3R 2F F' R2 2D 2B' 2L' F'
*3. *B2 2B2 2L 2B 2F' R2 2D U' 3F' L 2B2 2F 2R 2F' 2D' U2 B 2B' 2D B2 2L' 3R' 2B' 3F' 3R D2 L' 2L 2R U B2 L' 2L 2R' R' 2B' L2 3U2 3F2 3R' B' 3F' 2F F' D' 2R 3F2 L2 R 2F L 2D' B 2B U' B' 2U' U 2B 3U 2B 2U2 2R' U B2 3U 3R' 2B L2 B2 D 3U' B2 2B 2F' F 3R' 2U' R 2U
*4. *3U2 F2 2U 2B2 U2 F 3U 2B2 2U2 L2 R 2D 3U' 2U' 2B 3F2 R' 3U' L' 2R R' 3U2 3F' L2 U2 3F2 3U' U' 2B2 L D 3U' R 3U U2 2B 3F 2F2 L 2R2 2U 2L 3R 2U 3R2 2B' 2R2 R 2D' R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 B' 2L2 F' D2 F' D 2R' B' 2D' 3R2 2B' 3U' B' 3R' 2F' 2D2 U R' 2U' R' 3U2 2L 2B2 3F2 F2 2D2 2F
*5. *U2 F' 2D' 3U' 2U U' 3R' R 2F' L 2B' D2 U 2B2 2F2 3R B2 F 3R 2F 2D 3F2 U 2F L 2R' U' 2L' 2U' 2F 2D2 3U 2R U 2F L' 2R' 3F2 2L2 2R' R' 3U 2B R' 2D' 3U2 2B F2 D 3U 2B' R' U' 3F' 2L2 2R' 2B2 2D' 3R' 2D 3U' 2F2 2U' 3F R 2F2 2R2 F2 3R 2U2 B 2B2 L' B' 2F2 2L' 3R2 2B2 L' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 B' 3B2 3L 2B 2U' R2 B' 3B' 2D 3U 2F U F' 2R' 3F' L2 3B F2 L R2 3D' U 3F2 R F' U R2 D R B' 2U' B' 3F' 3U L2 3L 3U' 2L2 3F' 3D' 2U2 2F' D' 3L' 2R2 D' 2D' 3D' 2U L' 2D' L2 2D' 3L' D' 3R 3F' 2L2 2R2 F U' R' 2U2 L' 3B' 2U2 3L2 3F2 2R2 D' 3R F' L 3R' 2U2 3B2 2F R2 2D2 3R B D 2R' D2 3L' 3D2 3U R2 B2 2B2 F 2L2 3L2 2D' 3R2 R' 3B' R' 2U2
*2. *3L' 2U' 3F 2F F2 2R' 3B' 3U 2U' 2F L 3R D2 3D 2F2 D B2 3B 2F' D2 3L' 2F' 2L 2D 3R' 3F' U 2R 2U' B2 3F' F2 D 2U2 L2 2L 3U' 2U2 R 2F' 2L 2F2 2R' D' 2U 3L 2B' 2R2 2U' 2R B2 2B F' 3U U2 3B 2D 3R' 2R D2 3U' R' 3D' R B' 2B 3B2 3F' F R 3B U2 2R2 D' B' 3U L 2L 2F' 2D 2U R 2F2 2R2 2D2 3D2 3F' 2R' 3D U 2B' F 2D' B' 2L' 2U 3L' 2R' 2D F'
*3. *2B2 3B 3F' F' D' 2D B R' 3F2 2D' 3D2 2U2 2L' 3U2 2F D' L2 3F 2F D 3R' 2R2 2F' U 3R R2 2U2 2F 2D 2L' 2B2 2U 3L 2B' 2L' 3F' 3D 3U2 2U2 3R2 2B 3F' L 3D' 2U' 2R' 2U' U L2 2D2 3F2 2L2 3L' 3B 3D2 3B2 U B2 2B2 2F R2 3D2 3L2 B2 L 3D2 U2 3R 3D' 2F F2 2D2 2B' 2L2 3B2 3R2 B2 2D' 2F' 3U 2U2 2B 3L' 3F' D2 2D2 R' 3U 2B' D' 3D L 3L2 F' 2L 3D2 3L D 2U L
*4. *L U' F' D' 2B' 3U' 2U 3B R2 2B2 2D F 2D' 2U L 2L 3L 3F 2F' 3R' 3B2 D' 2U U2 2L 2R 2B 3D B 2L2 3R2 2U2 3R' 3B2 2L2 2B 3U2 2U' 3F 3D' U2 2L2 3R2 3U2 3R2 3B 3D 2U2 B 2R2 2D' L2 3L2 D 2D' 3F 2F 2D2 3F2 U 2R2 2U2 2F' D2 2R 3D 2F' 2D' 2U L 3D2 2U 2B2 L' 2L2 3L' 2U2 U' B2 L' 2L' 2R' 2D' 2B' 3L' 2R F' 3D' 3U F 3D' R D 3U' 2B' 2F2 3D 3F' 3R 2R
*5. *3U 2B2 3B2 L' 3U2 2R2 R2 3D' 3U2 2F2 D' L2 B2 3U' F' 3R' R 3F' 2R' 2F2 3D' 2L2 B2 L 3R 3U2 R' 3F 2L' B' 3R' 2R D' L' R' D2 U2 F2 2L2 3L2 3D 2U2 3F' 3U2 2L2 3U2 L 2L' R' 3U' L2 2U 3L' 3D2 3L2 2F2 2R2 2F 2R' 2B2 3F' D2 2B' 3U B 2B 3F' 2F 3L' F 2D' 2R U 2F R 2F F' 2U2 3L 2B2 3D' R2 B' 3L2 D 3D 2L2 3L2 3D' 2L2 2U L 3L' 2B2 2D 2U L 2L' 3U2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R' F R' U2 F R' U2 
*2. *R2 U' R' F' R2 U R' F2 U' 
*3. *F2 R2 F U' R F' U' F' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F U L2 R' F' U L' R' D' F 
*2. *L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B U2 B' R' U2 L2 D' B' L 
*3. *B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' F R' B' L' B2 D' R' F' L' U2 R' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw2 D' Uw U Fw D2 Fw2 D Uw U2 R' B' Fw F2 Uw2 R Fw' Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 B F2 R' Fw Uw Fw' R' Fw2 L U2 B' Uw2 L2 Rw F2 Uw' B Rw2
*2. *U Rw2 F U2 Rw' Uw' Fw L2 R2 Fw' R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw L Rw U' F' L U Fw' Uw2 U B2 Fw F U B2 Fw' D' Uw2 L B2 Fw L Uw2 B Uw' U'
*3. *Fw' U Rw2 F' Uw L' D2 F Rw2 B Fw2 F' L2 D' Uw U2 Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 U B' Rw' D Uw B Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 U' F R' U R B2 Fw L' B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 Fw2 Dw B Rw R2 D Rw D B2 U' Bw L' R B2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F' R2 D2 Uw' Rw B2 L2 D' Lw Dw' Uw' Lw' B2 Bw Rw2 R' B' Bw U2 L' R Uw2 U2 R' Dw2 Lw' R' Bw R2 F2 R' F' Lw2 Bw' L2 U L2 Uw' L2 Lw
*2. *B2 D Dw2 U2 Bw L' Rw U2 Bw' Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw Bw F2 R2 D2 Dw' R2 U' B2 U L2 R' Dw' Rw' U2 Lw2 Fw' D2 U' Lw F L2 B Bw' Fw' L B L' D B Bw' F D2 B' R D Dw2 U B' Dw' Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw2
*3. *Fw F' Rw' D' L Lw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 B R' F R2 Dw2 F' D2 Fw' F U2 Bw Rw F2 L Rw Dw' F2 U Fw2 F' R' F2 L' Dw Bw D B' U' Lw' D' Rw B2 R D Rw2 Fw' D' Uw' Lw' Rw2 F R' B2 D Rw2 F2 Rw D Dw Uw' U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' R' D' U2 F D2 F' U B' D 
*2. *U F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B2 R F' L2 B2 R F2 
*3. *F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 U L' B' U' R' D B U2 L2 B F2 
*4. *U R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U R' D' U' L' F' U2 L F' U' R B 
*5. *U' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R D2 F R2 D' L F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
*6. *D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' U' F2 U' L' F2 D2 B' 
*7. *R2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R' F L' R D L' R' U B' L' 
*8. *F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D' F L' F D L U F' R' D' 
*9. *D2 B2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B R' D2 U L D B' L D2 L' 
*10. *L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L D' R F L' U' R' B L2 B' F2 
*11. *F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L B F R' B2 R D' B R2 B2 
*12. *D' F2 U B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L F' R B2 D U B F2 
*13. *U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 U' B' F L' B D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 
*14. *B2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 D F2 R' U F2 U F' L' B2 U B' R' 
*15. *R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 R U' R' F D' F' L2 B U B2 U2 L' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R D2 U' B' L' D' U2 F L2 
*2. *R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D2 R' F' L R2 B F2 D U' F' U R2 
*3. *R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R' U' B F L2 R U2 B2 D R 
*4. *L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 F R' D F' R' B2 L' D2 B' F R' U' 
*5. *L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L B' D B D2 U B D2 R' F' U 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U L2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U' R' B' L' B2 D' R2 U' 
*2. *L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L F R' B' L B2 R B2 R2 F' 
*3. *D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2 L U R B' U2 F' D2 B 
*4. *B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' U2 F' L2 F' D' B2 R B D' 
*5. *F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' L' R' B F D' L' U R F' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 L D2 F' R' B' U L' D2 B2 D2 
*2. *L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 D L2 D' R F' D2 U' F' 
*3. *D' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L F' D F2 L' R' F L' F2 L U 
*4. *D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U' R B2 F L' R B2 D' F D' B2 L 
*5. *D' R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F L U' R' U' B' F2 D2 U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 B F L' D2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U' F R' U' 
*3. *B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B D L U' R F D2 B L F' U' 
*4. *Uw2 Rw2 D2 F D R' Fw' L D' Uw2 Rw' Fw F Rw R' U L2 B2 Fw2 U L Rw R' Uw' Fw2 D' U2 B' F' L2 Rw B' R' Fw' L R' Uw' Rw' F Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U F' R2 F R' F2 R2 
*3. *R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R' B' L' U R F2 U' L B R' F' U' 
*4. *F2 D2 Uw' U Fw L R' F R2 D2 F R' B2 F2 D' U L' D' U' Fw2 Uw' U' Fw L' R2 B D2 Uw U' B2 F Uw2 B' L' U F D' Rw Fw' Rw
*5. *R2 Dw U L2 Bw2 R Uw' Lw' Bw2 Uw' U' F' L2 B' F' U' Lw' Uw2 U Bw' Dw' B Bw2 U R Bw' F2 Lw' Fw F U2 Fw2 F U2 L Dw' L D2 B' Dw B Fw' Uw' U B' Fw' D Dw2 U' L' Rw F R' Fw' Lw F Dw2 Uw Rw F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' L' R U L' R' U L' U' B L' B' L' U R' L' B' u r l b' 
*2. *R U L' R' L U R' L' R' U R L R U' R L B u b' 
*3. *L U R L' R U' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U R L u' r' b' 
*4. *U' L' R' U L R U R U' R' U' R U R L' B' r l' b' 
*5. *R U R L' U' R L B' R' U' R U B U' R' u r' l b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,6) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-1,4) (-2,0) (1,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,4) (-2,0) (5,2) (0,1) (5,2) (6,0) (6,3) (0,0)
*2. *(-3,6) (-3,6) (-4,0) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,3) (2,5) (1,0) (3,5) (0,1) (6,2) (0,3) (-3,2) (5,0) (0,1) (-5,2) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (6,6) (1,0) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,5) (6,1) (2,3) (4,0) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-3,0) (2,4) (6,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,5) (4,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (4,0) (-1,5) (6,1) (-5,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (6,-3) (3,0) (0,1) (2,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (3,4) (6,5) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,1)


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet, I'll go first:

2x2: (6.30), (8.59), 7.39, 7.08, 8.25 = 7.57 s Avg

3x3: (20.22), 25.86, 23.28, (28.05), 24.09 = 24.41 s Avg
(My PB Average!!!!)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

2x2: 4.75 3.05 (2.22) 3.89 (5.53) = 3.90 *Sub-4!!!!*
3x3: 16.94 14.02 (17.05) 14.88 (13.11) = 15.28 *Good.*
4x4: 1:02.89 1:05.92 (56.72) 58.82 (1:17.20) = 1:02.55 *That's O, O, -, OP, OP. Yes, I had double parity on that 58 *
3x3OH: 26.39 (26.59) 26.05 23.61 (20.41) = 25.35 *2 PLL skips lol *
Pyraminx: 11.34 (6.89) (14.97) 9.66 10.47 = 10.49 *Ok.*
Square-1: (32.12) 41.92 36.45 (42.95) 35.08 = 37.82 *Good, considering the number of parities: all but the first had parity...*
3x3FMC: 32 moves *See solution in later post.*
5x5: 1:50.00 1:48.91 (1:49.09) (1:53.14) 1:50.75 = 1:49.89 *Sub-1:50 average! Wh00t!!!!*
Megaminx: (1:49.30) 1:21.44 1:26.70 1:29.25 (1:19.45) = 1:25.80 *Training for WC *
2x2BLD: 50.72 55.11 DNF = 50.72 *Ok.*
3x3BLD: 2:06.55 DNF DNF = 2:06.55 *Yay, I turned around 
First: Accuracy: good, Times: crap
Now: Accuracy: crap, Times: good *
3x3MultiBLD: 3/3 18:27.64 *Went a bit slower than last week, and got all three *
3x3MTS: (46.82) (1:01.50) 51.06 53.14 59.06 = 54.42*Wh00t! A sub-50 single and a sub-minute average?!?!*
2-3-4: 1:40.10 *:/*
2-3-4-5: 3:57.18 *:/*
6x6: (4:49.46) 4:42.72 4:14.90 (4:09.82) 4:20.18 = 4:25.33 *Sub-4:30 again *


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 18, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 24.02, 29.96+, (45.92), 20.75, (18.40) =*24.91*
(oh dear! I guess no practice doesn't make me improve  )
*3x3x3:* (55.95), (42.98), 44.88, 44.82, 53.27 = *47.66*
(getting slower!)
*4x4x4:* (5:21.73+), 4:15.70, 3:36.96, (3:32.84), 4:29.85 = *4:07.50*
*5x5x5:* (7:43.91), 6:49.70, 6:01.21, (5:51.66), 6:09.02 = *6:19.98*
*6x6x6:* 11:37.03, (10:08.20), 11:18.03, (13:08.63), 10:59.05 = *11:18.04*
(4th solve was OP, followed by pop during PLL, long repair, lost track of PLL and back to F2L  )
*7x7x7:* 15:13.88, 15:43.69, 13:55.53, (13:33.71), (16:48.67) = *14:57.70*
(puzzle popped spectacularly twice)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 2:11.91, (2:35.16), (1:58.68), 2:06.10, 2:11.94 = *2:09.98*
(such hard work! Shoddy beginners' method)
*3x3x3 With Feet:*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
*Clock:*
*MegaMinx:* 7:15.24, 6:51.35, (7:20.21), (6:19.68), 6:24.63 = *6:50.41*
(lots of exploding minxes!)
*PyraMinx:* (19.92), (38.31+), 29.15, 29.26, 29.17 = *29.19*
(hehehe - bad!)
*Square-1:*

_...to be completed..._


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 18, 2009)

2x2x2 : 6.93, 10.30, 6.64, 9.42, 8.45 = 8.33
3x3x3 : 22.89, 25.17, 20.23, 20.79, 24.88 = 22.85
3x3x3 OH : 36,81, 59.66, 50.93, 48.27, 46.95 = 48.72
3x3x3 WF : 5:08.30, 4:03.95, DNF, 4:57.89, 5:00.45 = 5:02.21
4x4x4 : 1:43.06, 1:51.82, 1:47.08, 1:44.13, 1:39.56 = 1:44.75
234 Relay = 2:14.19


----------



## Carrot (Jun 18, 2009)

Results for Oscar Roth Andersen

*2x2x2:* 5.53, 6.53, 5.96, 6.03, 5.83 => *5.94* Well, I don't do this anymore... so it's good for me ^^
*3x3x3:* 39.65, 19.72, 19.38, 15.38, 19.00 => *19.36* okay ^^
*3x3x3 OH:* 56.86, 52.8147.27, 51.28, 1:16.15=> *53.65* that's nice! =D
*4x4x4:* 2:07.43, 1:42.83, 1:49.41, 2:09.59, DNF =>* 2:02.59* I don't train this... so it's good ^^
*234 Relay:* 2:40.78 => *2:40.78* 2:good, 3:good, 4: double parity... okay, 
*Pyraminx:* 6.65, 6.09, 4.77, 4.83, 6.25 => *5.72* Normal average ^^ (even though there was all those damn tips xD)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.34, 7.45, 6.03, (5.50), (8.78+) = 6.94
_sucks._

*3x3:* 18.61, (17.42), (24.34), 21.08, 23.20 = 20.96
_Quite good._

4x4

*5x5:* (3:40.97), 3:18.89, 3:33.42, 3:30.12, (3:03.86) = 3:27.48
_New single PB  Almost reached my goal, which was to do a sub3 solve this weekly comp._

*7x7:* 11:40.81, (12:39.70), (10:56.00), 11:55.52, 12:22.95 = 11:59.76
_This is my first average ever  sub12  And a new single PB, next time I want sub10:30 and then sub10._


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2
3.78, (4.70), (2.17), 3.70, 3.62 = 3.70
I think I might be losing my touch, better get practicing again. 3rd was EG.

3x3
11.69, (13.78), 13.32, 12.18, (11.59) = 12.40
Good 

4x4
1:10.28, 1:08.84, 1:11.84, (1:08.84), (1:14.29) = 1:10.32
Again, good  I enjoy the 2nd and 4th times. 

OH
(34.46), 26.99, (24.16), 28.39, 28.19 = 27.86
Wow. This was... unexpected 

3x3 BLD
DNF, 7:20.38, 5:38.11 = 5:38.11
first two were letters, I've rearranged what I was using before so now I'm really slow. Last was with visual.

3x3 Multi BLD
2/2 = 15:55.95
First ever attempt and success at multi  Used visual for first, visual for corners for second and letters for edges on second. Pretty nice scrambles really.

2x2 BLD
13.55, 9.62, DNF = 9.62
very easy FLs, didn't take much to predict LL. Didn't really care about DNF after the 9 though 

2x2-4x4 Relay
1:35.30
not good. something like 5-15-1:15, give or take a bit.

Pyraminx
(19.82), (9.40), 16.01, 12.75, 16.04 = 14.93
Word of advice - never, ever buy the transparent pyraminx off DX. I hate this puzzle with a passion.


I'm not entering mega, I tried to do the first scramble and popped 5 times in a row. Yes. Really.
It's also annoying that today I magically went from 1:10 on 4x4 to sub 1:05.


----------



## Jai (Jun 18, 2009)

*2x2:* (3.97), 4.67, (6.16), 4.19, 4.77 = *4.54*

*3x3:* 12.59, 13.17, 11.60, (10.52), (15.74) = *12.45*

*3x3OH:* (23.56), (18.95), 21.66, 21.12, 19.46 = *20.74*

*Pyraminx:* 10.56, (7.03), (10.69), 8.60, 7.07 = *8.74*

EDIT: I got my 4x4 and V5 

*4x4:* 1:03.05, (54.46), (1:06.90), 59.54, 56.40 = *59.66*

*5x5:* 2:36.16, 2:30.87, (2:20.26), (2:49.08), 2:24.57 = *2:30.53*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> Rowan Kinneavy
> 
> 2x2
> 3.78, (4.70), (2.17), 3.70, 3.62 = 3.70


Why do you have to beat me, even when I finally did great?


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan Kinneavy
> ...



Sorry 
You'll see just how much you pwn me at megaminx later in the week though


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


Sigh... I always do. It isn't even fun anymore ^^


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sigh... I always do. It isn't even fun anymore ^^



:O How about I get a decent 'minx and I'll try and give you some competition to spur you on?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stachu Korick:


I've decided to do all the events that I'm doing Saturday at Safe Haven.
2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
2x2BLD(why not?):
3x3BLD:
3x3OH:
PyraMinx:
Magic:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh... I always do. It isn't even fun anymore ^^
> ...


Yeah, sure... Wait, you never compete in Megaminx...


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yeah, sure... Wait, you never compete in Megaminx...



Yeah, that's because I have a chinaminx that pops so often I lose the will to live. I'm going to buy a puzl minx soon, and hopefully that will be a bit better.


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jun 18, 2009)

*3x3x3BLD: *

DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*

Too bad the second one was the only close cube with two corners and two edges wrong in a bit more than 5 minutes. 

*3x3x3: *
19.66, 20.42, (18.65), (22.10), 21.28 = *20.42*
not so good at the moment but ok

*4x4x4:*
(2:05.43), 1:49,69, 1:41.88, 1:56.89, (1:37.57) = *1:49.49*

Last time is my new PB and the avg is PB as well.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, sure... Wait, you never compete in Megaminx...
> ...


Sigged.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
R B F R2 B' F' U' D' R2 D B U R U' R' B' R U F' R' F R2 D R' U' R2 D' U2 F2 R U R2 U D' L2 R' D2 B

Using inverse scramble: D2 L F' B' U2 L' B D R L U B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2
2x2x2: B' D2 R L2 D
2x2x3: U' R2 U' R' U'
3x cross: U F2 U2 D R2 U R D'
4th pair: R2 F' R F
OLL: U' R' B R U R' U' B' U
PLL: U' D' R2 D U F B R2 F' B' R'
U' U cancel after 2x2x3; U U' cancel before PLL.

Comment: This one seemed really hard to me. I was happy to get the couple of cancellations and escape with sub-40 this week.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 18, 2009)

*2x2: 7.34*
7.80, (8.06), 7.66, 6.56, (6.24)

*3x3: 17.21*
(18.39), 18.24, (13.15), 16.97, 16.43

*3x3 OH: DNF* :confused:
DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS

*3x3 Match the scramble: 2:28.50*
(3:06.34), 2:37.96, 2:21.14, 2:26.39, (2:02.75)

*4x4: 1:29.67*
1:29.12, (1:54.43), 1:27.07, (1:23.44), 1:32.81

*5x5: 3:16.34*
3:24.20, 3:11.74, 3:13.11, (2:53.43), (3:30.08)
(V-cubes! w00t!!! The time still sucks though.)

*2-4 relay: 1:53.78* 

*2-5 relay: 5:48.03*

*2x2 BLD: 53.20*
DNF, DNF, 53.20

*Pyraminx: 10.93*
10.09, 12.67, (13.21), (9.21), 10.04

*Magic: 2.45* 
(1.99), 2.34, (3.36), 2.48, 2.53


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 18, 2009)

yay! My first! 

2x2
1. (7.41)
2. (10.27)
3. 8.73
4. 8.20
5. 7.87 AVG=8.27

2x2 BLD
1. 1:28.06
2. 1:44.10
3. (1:07.86) No DNF's Yay!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 18, 2009)

2-4 relay
2:30.99
comment: horrible 2x2, good 3x3, i hate my 4x4. I ordered meffert's last night so i will start trying to get sub-2 consistently when it arrives

2x2
4.73
solves- (3.93), 4.50, 5.47, (7.21), 4.22
comment- they kept getting worse until the last one. I haven't practiced in a longtime so ill take anything sub-6. Im going to a camp next week, and i think i should have a good bit of free time there so i will go back to learning CLL.

OH
36.99
solves- 37.36, 37.02, (57.83), (36.44), 36.58
comment: not good. the third one was a pop, and fixing the cube OH sucks. This was pretty consistent (excluding the third but), but the solves were still bad.

2x2 bld
18.30
solves- 18.30, DNS, DNS
comment- i am content with the first one

3x3
16.90
Solves- (13.54), (DNF), 16.11, 17.46, 17.13
comment- real good. DNF was a pop at 22 so it would have been real bad even without a pop. (atleast it was pll i popped at)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm going to try FMC this week: edit: no i'm not
3:
00:41.37 (pop)	
00:22.64	
00:28.70	
00:25.56	
00:33.77	
*00:30.41*
4:
S1:


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 18, 2009)

3x3: 13.96, 12.74, (14.61), (11.81), 12.02 = 12.91
Last scramble is nice, but I got a terrible LL 

2x2: 5.08, 5.45, (5.58), (3.40), 5.01 = 5.18
Mal 

4x4: 1:01.12, (1:05.80), (57.56), 1:01.33, 1:01.81 = 1:01.42
Argh! Parity! All had OLL parity, and the first had PLL parity too. But this is also my PB average of 5 

5x5: (1:53.92), 1:54.60, (2:06.48), 2:06.46, 2:02.61 = 2:01.22
Awesome start  I need to practice more...

OH: 48.90, (44.34), 47.99, (53.86), 48.39 = 48.43
Done with a mini diansheng 

234: 1:24.85
5-14-65 splits. Double parity. Good 

Sq-1: 20.77, (24.73), (17.55), 18.98, 24.71 = 21.49
Average. Scramble 4 makes a nice pattern part way through 

FMC: 32 moves

Scramble: F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 B F L' D2
Solution: R U' D L2 U' B F R F' R2 U R2 U' R2 B R' B' R' B U2 F' U' F U' B2 L' B R' B' L B R2

R U' D L2 (2x2)
U' (B) F R F' (2x2x3 + influential move)
R2 U R2 U' (insert)
R2 B R' B' (edge)
R' B U2 F' U' F U' B' (pseudo OLL)
B' L' B R' B' L B R2 (commutator finish)

(If I'd been bothered to look for an insertion, it might have been shorter.)

Getting this kind of result makes me want to put myself down for FMC at UK Masters...


----------



## byu (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian Yu

3x3
22.38, 25.39
Using ZZ


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Brian Yu
> 
> 3x3
> 22.38, 25.39
> Using ZZ



Brian, why do you only ever post 2 solves?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh... I always do. It isn't even fun anymore ^^
> ...



NO! I like being better than you at stuff.


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



hehe, well you better get practicing now then, I have 12 weeks of total freedom, and then a further academic year with only a part time job to worry about


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Just did 2x2, and WOW!

2x2: 4.22, 4.66, (2.88), 4.36, (4.77) = *4.41*

PB for weekly comp, amazing scrambles.

Edit:

2x2 BLD: 19.44, DNF, DNF= *19.44*


3x3: (21.34), (15.69), 19.02, 17.22, 17.02 = *17.75*

This appears to be my week. Amazing average for me.

Edit:
Figured I had to do more, since I was doing so good, so I'll add some more stuff.

4x4: 1:23.43, 1:28.96, (1:33.71), 1:23.28, (1:22.80) = *1:25.22*
Pretty good for me 

3x3OH: 43.84, (44.36), 39.91, 42.86, (37.03) = *42.20*


----------



## Txarli (Jun 18, 2009)

Txarli
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 30 moves*



Spoiler



D' R F' L2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 F R' F' L2 F R2 F' D' R' D R D' R2 F' R' F R' D R

Siamese blocks: D' R F' L2 U R2 D2 R2 U (9)
3rd pair: R2 F . R F' (13)
upper 2x1x1 block: D' R' D (16)
All but 3 corners: R D' R2 F' R' F R' D R (25)

Insert 3CP at (.): F' L2 F R' F' L2 F R (3 moves cancel) (30)



Time for skeleton: 6 min
Time for insertion 35 min


----------



## MistArts (Jun 18, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.88, 5.73, 6.04, (5.23), (7.32) = 5.88

*FMC:*


----------



## PeterV (Jun 19, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 11.53, 9.13, (7.86), 12.36, (13.49) = *11.01 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: (25.38), 30.56, 29.91, 25.91, (34.70) = *28.79 avg.*
Comment: Great! Finally a good average after a couple weeks of garbage averages! 

Magic: 1.46, 1.51, 1.46, (1.44), (2.01) = *1.48 avg.*
Comment: Alright.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Yu
> ...




I always wondered that also?


----------



## elimescube (Jun 19, 2009)

*3x3x3 FM:* D' L' F L' R2 D2 B2 L' B L B' R B D' B' D B R B R B' R2 D' R' D F' D' B U2 B' D B U2 B' F U' B' D B U B' D' B = *43*
Breakdown:
D' L' F L' R2 D2 B2 L' B L B' R B _2X2X3_
D' B' D B _3rd pair_
R B R B' R2 D' R' D _solve edges leaving 5 corners_
F' D' B U2 B' D B U2 B' F _3 corner cycle comm._
U' B' D B U B' D' B _3 corner cycle comm._
Better than last week, and no headache. Can anyone else find a nice insertion or something for this approach? Or even some shorter commutators? I think my block-building is decent, but I fail at the last chunk. I'm trying to learn from you pros; any tips would be muchly appreciated


----------



## imaghost (Jun 19, 2009)

*2x2: 08.10* Really easy for all but the last one, personal best average too, close to PB single solve also, by almost a second.
07.74 (05.97) 08.22 08.34 (15.74)

*3x3: 31.31*
33.12 30.35 30.47 (28.78) (35.16)

*4x4: 2:34.53*
2:33.38 (2:17.57) (2:50.10) 2:25.18 2:45.02

*Pyraminx: 26.51*
25.81 (32.08) 27.62 26.09 (20.16)


Might do a 2-4(5) relay... but not now...
I got a megaminx and a pyraminx today, I solved both without looking them up, and know each case for pyraminx and still use them. Megaminx takes me like 15 minutes to do, so I won't time myself doing it.


----------



## stray (Jun 19, 2009)

FMC 3X3
R B2 U2 R2 F2 D F R' B2 R F' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' D' B U2 D2 F' D R' F' U' R2 U R B' 
(29)

R B2 U2 R2 F2 D 2X2 BLOCK (6)
R' * B2 R' F^ R' F' U' R2 U R B' simplely build all but 3 edge and 3 corner
(17)

*insert corner 3 cycle: [R F R',B2] 5 move cancel, it's so nice (20)
^insert edge 3 cycle: F U2 D2 B' D' B U2 D2 F' D 1 move cancel (29).

I use commutator for all cycles,but I'm not familiar with edge cycle,can anyone figure it out that how to do edge cycle with fewer moves?:confused:

Anyhow,it's my personal best in fmc,first sub30


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 19, 2009)

stray said:


> FMC 3X3
> R B2 U2 R2 F2 D F R' B2 R F' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' D' B U2 D2 F' D R' F' U' R2 U R B'
> (29)
> 
> ...



Congrats, very impressive solution! I don't think I've ever gotten a sub-30 solution with 2 insertions. For edge cycling, you could try U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' (I don't quite understand it yet, but it works. It seems like some sort of commutator shift through a rotation.) and of course M U2 M' U2 and U PLL. If you can't get one of these cases, commutators should be used.


4x4x4:
1:47.99, 1:42.77, 1:31.33, 1:39.39, 1:43.97
Average: 1.:42.04

3x3x3 FMC:
31 moves without insertion, 2 canceled moves. Will post whole solution later.

RU')DL2)U'FRF')R'BR'UR2U'BR2B'D'RDR2BRB'R')RUR'D2RU'R'D2


----------



## mande (Jun 19, 2009)

FMC: 34 moves

Solution: U2 F B' R2 F' B R U' D L2 U' B F R F' R2 U R2 U' R D' R2 D B R2 B2 R' B R B U' B' U R2

Explanation
2x2x2: (insert) R U' D L2
2x2x3: U' B F R F'
F2L: R2 U R2 U' R D' R2 D B R2 (B')
LL: (B') R' B R B U' B' U R2

Insert U2 F B' R2 F' B at (insert)

Comment: Wow....generally I get sub 40 only with an OLL or PLL skip, not this time! i liked this solution for some reason.

3x3 BLD:
3:14:12 (1:22:19), DNF (2:19), 2:20:66 (1:03:27) = 2:20:66
Comment: i was so frustrated after the second DNF (forgot to do a 3 cycle of edges), but i made it all up with the third solve.

3x3x3:
(26.92), 21.59, (21.59), 21.89, 21.77 = 21.75
Comment: Nice S.D, good times too.

3x3 OH:
(34.43), 41.12, (53.24), 45.95, 45.01 = 44.03
Comment: Not a great average. Good single though.

3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 = 2 pts.
6:35:33 (3:04)
Comment: Brilliant! Beat my previous record (of 2 cubes) by more than half a minute. Unfortunately for me, I have only two cubes at my disposal now, otherwise I would have attempted three cubes.


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2009)

Going all out this week:

*2x2:* 4.22, (6.69), 5.20, (3.94), 5.78 = *5.07*
How embarrassing. I need to learn full CLL. CLL, LBL, LBL Ortega, LBL
*3x3:* 13.19, (14.26), 13.56, (11.94), 13.05 = *13.27*
Dangit.
*4x4:* (1:04.17), 1:01.62, 1:02.64, 58.02, (57.14) =* 1:00.29*
Arrgh, all solves had Oll parity. I'm seriously out of shape
*5x5:* (1:57.75), 1:36.18, (1:26.78), 1:44.91, 1:32.08 = 1:37.72
Wow, all over the place.
*6x6:* 3:55.80, 3:54.83, (4:27.67), 3:54.59, (3:41.17) = *3:55.07*
Average.
*7x7:*

*2x2BLD:* DNF, 11.55, 19.50+ = *11.55*
Easy FL's
*3x3BLD:*

*3x3OH:* 24.95, (27.75), 23.84, 24.16, (22.97) =* 24.32*
Got my old type a out. 
MTS
*2-4: 1:23.44*
Bad
*2-5:* *2:59.77*
Yeah, OK
*Magic:* 1.53, (1.36), (3.19), 1.44, 1.44 =* 1.47*
I never do this
*Megaminx:* 1:36.53, (1:49.37), 1:36.00, 1:28.41, (1:23.54) = *1:33.65*
Meh.
*Sq-1: *33.70, 27.83, (22.52), (40.20), 26.70 = *29.41*
Meh.


----------



## stray (Jun 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> stray said:
> 
> 
> > FMC 3X3
> ...



 thanks,It's new stuff for me. And I searched in Acube program , D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 can do the same thing. It makes more sence to me,but I think they work in the same way,just like what you said, commutator shift through a rotation.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2009)

mande said:


> 3x3 BLD:
> 3:14:12 (1:22:19), DNF (2:19), 2:20:66 (1:03:27) = 2:20:66
> Comment: i was so frustrated after the second DNF (forgot to do a 3 cycle of edges), but i made it all up with the third solve.


Eh... How do you know exactly to the hundredths how long your memo was?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2009)

He might have used split timing on CCT.


----------



## mande (Jun 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD:
> ...



Well, actually I timed my solves on my stopwatch and did split my times.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2009)

3x3FMC: 32 moves

Solution: x2 U R U' L U R' U' B' L' B' L' B' L B2 L' B2 L R' U2 R U2 F' L F2 U F' x2 U' R D L2 U2 F

Using inverse scramble:
2x2x2 block: F' U2 L2 D' R' U x2
X-cross: F U' F2 L' F
2nd slot: U2 R' U2 R
3rd slot: L' B2 L B2 L' B L
All but 3 corners: B L B .L'
Insert at .: U R U' L' U R' U' L

L L' after insertion cancel.

Good thing I had the patience to go on to a nice insertion... Otherwise, I would also be happy with a 34-move solve 
I just noticed that I have a much worse F2L than Mike. So my tip to Mike is: 

A good F2L doesn't always mean a good solve. Try worse F2Ls for better endings


----------



## elimescube (Jun 20, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (5.94), 4.77, (4.21), 5.65, 5.08 = *5.17*
*3x3x3:* (21.11) , 19.19, 20.25, (16.41), 16.47 = *18.64*
Frighteningly poor performance this week.
*4x4x4:* (1:13.18), 1:19.55, 1:25.33, 1:19.08, (1:33.03) = *1:21.32*
Gross.
*5x5x5:* 1:51.94, (1:58.02), 1:54.68, (1:26.08), 1:46.36 = *1:50.99*
New PB single!!! My second sub-90 ever! 
*6x6x6:* (4:34.56), 4:26.31, 4:02.56, (3:52.69), 3:57.68 = *4:08.85*
Sup-4 again...
*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:55.75, 4:29.16, DNF = *3:55.75*
Another sub-4 
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.50, (35.34), 32.36, (27.47), 31.94 = *31.60*
Not awful I suppose, but could have gone much better.
*3x3x3 FM: 43 moves* (See solution earlier in thread.)
*2345 Relay: 3:45.83*
I think I fell asleep during the 3x3 phase of 4x4x4...
*Megaminx:* (2:18.65), (2:34.80), 2:23.90, 2:27.08, 2:25.55 = *2:25.51*
Average? I think...
*Square-1:* (49.96), 35.56, 44.63, (29.36), 32.81 = *37.67*
Not very good.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2009)

2x2 5.13 I want sub-5
(3.11), 5.09, 4.55, (8.91), 5.75

3x3 16.94 - could be better. the stickers are falling off and I can barely see them anymore.
16.22, 18.12, (15.09), 16.58, (18.93)

4x4 1:15.34 - I couldn't find my meffert's clone in the first 2 solves. those first 2 were with an ES.
1:11.97, (1:08.11), 1:17.54, (1:21.07), 1:16.51 

5x5 2:17.81 - getting more consistent. 
2:13.12, (2:26.10), (2:09.06), 2.16:73, 2:23.59

magic .97 - darn DNF
(0.91), 0.98, (DNF), 1.00, 0.93

master magic 4.05 - 2 sub-4s...nice
4.11, (3.88), 3.97, 4.09, (4.27)

pyraminx 12.57 - these times came out of nowhere so I'm happy with these 
(17.10), 13.01, (9.17), 10.76, 13.95

2-4 - 1:37.94 - Experimental edges for the 4x4. Could have been better

2-5 - 3:51.91 - Experimental edges for the 4x4. I hate my 5x5 times...gotta practice.

6x6 - 6:09.55 - well I got bored and did this
(5:47.92), 6:18.96, 6:11.39, 5:58.31, (6:31.61)

megaminx - 5:16.55 - I got bored and did this too (man my megaminx sucks)
5:13.41, (4:57.10), 4:59.15, (5:46.14,) 5:37.09


----------



## snowmous (Jun 21, 2009)

*3x3x3*： 22.91, 23.56, (*30.06*), 20.22, (*19.66*) = 22.32

*4x4x4:* (*2:34.20*), 2:33.16, (*2:09.41*), 2:27.15, 2:32.23 = 2:30.85


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 21, 2009)

* Mats B* 
*2x2*: 19.22 20.03 10.34  19.16 25.02 = *19.47*
At least sub 20 and the 10.34 is PB
*3x3*: 45.88 45.97 57.25 37.93 50.83 = *47.56*   
PB average (with four seconds, first avg sub 50)
*4x4:* 3:13.69 3:19.44 3:57.42 3:27.14 2:40.04 = * 3:20.09* 
Meh (to borrow an expression)
*5x5:* 8:11.20 7:04.02 7:46.16 9:13.40 8:25.30 = * 8:07.55* 
PB with 30 secs
*2x2BLD:* DNF 30.91 53.21 = * 30.91* 
Good, competition best
*3x3BLD:* 2:27.19 2:54.34 DNF = * 2:27.19* 
Not bad
*4x4BLD:* DNF 13:46.49 DNF = * 13:46.49* 
Rather good actually, even if it feels slow now  I also made 11:50 on the first sighted 4x4
*5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = * DNF* 
Three DNF:s are not good, but the first and third were close (5 edges / 4 edges 3 centers) 
and the last was DNF PB )) with 26:30. Sooner or later I'll get one sub-30.
*Multi: 3/6 = 0* (56:20) 
I don't understand why.
*2-4Rel:4:45.03*
Good
*2-5Rel:	12:21.64*
Good, PB
*MTS* 9:46.30 DNF 7:34.66 DNF 7:49.68 = * DNF* 
I am so bad at this, way worse than you Michael


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 21, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 28.28, 29.70, (25.41), 25.91, (29.91) =*27.84*
Not bad, especially as I hardly practised this week .
*3x3x3 bld*: DNF,DNF,3:24.45=*3:24.45*
First two solves were just a three cycle off and much better memo(~70 sec compared to 85 sec for third)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 21, 2009)

3x3: 14.89, 18.47, 15.42, 12.44, 14.52 = *14.94* - OK


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 21, 2009)

2x2: 7.09, (8.56), (6.47), 6.77, 7.50 = 7.12
3x3: (21.81), 18.63, (15.25), 16.95, 17.90 = 17.83 
4x4: 1:50.02, (2:06.50), (1:48.27), 2:00.19, 1:59.81 = 1:56.67 - Sub two!!!
5x5: (3:53.36), 3:57.88, (4:07.16), 4:02.25, 4:03.45 = 4:01.19
7x7: 12:58.15 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:13.41, DNF = 1:13.41
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = 
3x3 OH: 49.82, 47.65, (56.68), 53.54, (47.29) = 50.34
2-4 Relay: 2:35.40

3x3 FMC: 39
R U B' L2 D2 L' U D2 R' B D' B' -> 2x2x3 + Random Blocks (12)
x2 L' B L2 U' L' R' -> F2L (18) 
y2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F (28)
y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' (39)


----------



## John Lee (Jun 22, 2009)

2x2x2 (9.25) 13.53 (13.78) 11.22 11.80 = 12.18
3x3x3 22.06 23.58 20.90 (20.36) (24.78) = 22.18
4x4x4 (1:22.13) 1:34.66 1:36.81 (1:39.58) 1:30.25 = 1:33.91
5x5x5 (2:32.78) (2:21.25) 2:24.08 2:27.09 2:29.94 = 2:27.04
6x6x6 5:13.33 (4:38.97) (5:31.41) 5:01.31 5:20.44 = 5:11.69
7x7x7 7:14.40 7:12.46 (6:46.63) 6:50.66 (7:35.41) = 7:05.84
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 2:19.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay 4:47.34


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 22, 2009)

Marine Asalia

*3x3:* 22.97, 21.78, (24.81), (19.95), 22.91 = *Avg 22.55*
so many lock ups .. not good at all


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 11.68, 7.27, 11.59, 8.33, 9.03 = *9.65*
*3x3x3:* 25.81, 25.29, 28.08, 34.67, 29.03 = *27.64*
*4x4x4:* 1:51.78 (O), 1:50.78 (OP), 1:47.80 (O), 1:51.58 (O), 1:40.33 (O) = *1:50.05*
*5x5x5:* 2:15.69, 2:34.78, 2:30.55, 2:46.15, 2:47.25 = *2:37.16*
*6x6x6:* DNF (36:43.31, 16:13), 5:59.00 (OP), 5:27.59 (OP), 5:35.41 (O), 5:21.75 = *5:40.67*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 inner X centers. I’m not sure where I went wrong on them.
*7x7x7:* 8:18.80, 8:03.24, 7:51.22, 7:01.99, DNF (58:18.60, 28:34) = *8:04.42*
Comment: BLD solve was a disaster; the following were wrong: 4 corners, 4 centrals, 4 outer + centers, 4 inner + centers, 4 outer X centers, 4 inner X centers, 8 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 7 left obliques, 3 right obliques. Except for the obliques, the number of pieces matched a single side being wrong. But the corners that were wrong were scattered, so it wasn’t as simple as a missed face turn. I’m really not sure what went wrong, but whatever it was, it went very wrong. 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 41.47, 59.52 (+2), 32.33 = *32.33*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:59.80, 2:19.73, DNF = *1:59.80*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:42.41 (4:42), 7:30.05 (3:37), 8:41.07 (4:07) = *7:30.05*
Comment: My best 4x4x4 BLD week in a long time. New personal best by 15 seconds.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (17:20.74, 9:07), DNF (18:46.87, 10:04), 17:36.84 (9:17) = *17:36.84*
Comment: First one was off by 8 X centers, 4 + centers, and 4 wings; apparently I turned a slice the wrong direction. Second one was off by 2 centrals; I didn’t see a flipped central while memorizing.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 58:08.00* (35:24 memorization)
Comment: Yes!!! I think I just needed to get serious about it and try a decent number for a change so I could do well. The time was way too slow, but I'm happy to have my accuracy back. Speeding up is still going to be tough, but at least this is a step in the right direction. Memorization is still my biggest problem. Execution was slow partially because of memory recall delays.
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.44, 47.71, 51.41, 42.31, 47.66 = *45.89*
Comment: First solve had a skipped F2L pair.
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:00.44, 2:24.83, 1:55.02, 1:43.61, 1:35.31 = *1:53.02*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:30.36, 1:16.77, DNF, 1:43.30, 1:31.61 = *1:35.09*
*2-4 relay:* *2:34.96* (P)
*2-5 relay:* *5:37.63* (P)
*Magic:* 1.58, 1.63, 2.90, 1.81, 1.75 = *1.73*
Comment: Again this was lucky; I can’t consistently do this well.
*Master Magic:* 4.40, 3.75, 5.34, 5.44, 3.83 = *4.52*
*Clock:* 23.80, 20.06, 19.41, 23.21, 20.91 = *21.39*
*MegaMinx:* 2:58.80, 3:11.04, 2:59.50, 2:51.41, 3:03.00 = *3:00.43*
*Pyraminx:* 27.94, 20.41, 19.56, 16.40, 21.16 = *20.38*
*Square-1:* 54.52, 52.05 (P), 1:04.41, 48.77, 1:06.97 (P) = *56.99*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (5.70), (7.74), 6.52, 6.52, 7.27 *Average- 6.77*
*3x3x3-* 17.88, 18.26, (18.90), (16.28), 18.44* Average- 18.19* 
*4x4x4-* (1:09.14), 1:20.27, (1:23.82), 1:10.93, 1:11.63* Average- 1:14.28* 
*5x5x5-* 2:03.41, 2:12.29, (2:23.66), 2:07.49, (1:59.38) *Average- 2:07.73* 
*7x7x7-*(13:44.70), (11:06.43), 12:10.75, 13:21.53, 11:43.39 *Average- 12:25.22*
*2-4 Relay- 1:40.72*
*2-5 Relay- 3:55.02*
*3x3x3 BLD*- DNF, DNF,* 4:25.70*
*3x3x3 OH-* (38.36), (1:00.88), 58.21, 47.86, 59.92* Average-55.33*
*Square-1-* 1:12.92, 55.60, (1:17.04), 1:02.63, (44.96)* Average-1:03.72*
*MTS-* (3:01.44), 2:01.63, (1:10.54), 1:38.71, 2:19.00 *Average-1:59.78	*
*Magic- *2.99, (3.10), 2.66, (2.49), 2.74, *Average- 2.80*


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.59*
13.46, 13.13, (14.27), (12.15), 14.19 

*3x3x3OH: 31.18*
32.85, (27.96), 31.93, (33.24) 28.77 

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:14.29*
2:14.29, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:09.56*
(1:06.21), 1:08.19, (1:10.70),1:10.47, 1:10.03 

*5x5x5: 2:03.69*
(2:00.20), 2:03.04, 2:04.45, 2:03.59, (2:13.06)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:31.11*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:09.xx

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:40.53*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 15.xx
4x4x4: 1:10.xx
5x5x5: 2:05.xx

*square-1: 42.81*
45.49, 44.73, 38.21, (53.35), (37.87)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2009)

This is what I have organized atm, I have done the rest but don't have time to find/organize/post them right now.

*2x2:* 4.33, 3.77, 2.86, 5.19, 4.55 = *4.22*
*3x3:* 13.06, 14.43, 15.41, 14.27, 12.90 = *13.92*
Didn't feel this fast, but turned out quite good.
*4x4:* 53.41 P, 56.46, 1:01.33 OP, 59.00 OP, 57.68 = *57.71*
Nice!
*5x5:* 1:53.61, 1:54.81, 2:04.11, 1:56.61, 1:52.16 = *1:55.01*
Practice is making a huge difference here.
*6x6:* 4:27.50, 4:36.47, 4:22.96, 4:31.86, 4:27.72 = *4:29.03*
Yay, sub-4:30.
*2x2BLD:* 27.81, 16.27+, 20.65 = *16.27*
Easy to see CLLs, all of them.
*3x3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 3:39.81 = *3:39.81*
Kind of bad, made stupid mistakes on the first 2.
*4x4BLD:* DNF (37:51.38) DNS DNS =* DNF*
off by 8 Centers and 7 edges. I memo'd more carefully and ended up with a smoother (and more accurate) execution. I'll get it right someday...
*3x3Multi:* 2/3 (24:33.93) = *1 point*
Completely spaced on the edges for the last cube, I think I'll go back to 2 for a while.
*3x3OH:* 27.05, 30.59, 32.81, 38.93, 31.03 = *31.48*
I am never using a full size cube for OH again.
*3x3feet:* 1:55.78, 2:02.72, 2:21.11, 2:04.47, 1:55.43 = *2:00.87*
I hate Y perm with feet.
*3x3MTS:* 1:17.84, 1:21.31, 1:16.28, 1:18.28, 1:23.16 = *1:19.14*
Second had great f2l, but I failed the LL
*FMC:* *27 moves*, see later post
*2-4 relay:* *1:27.53* OP
*2-5 relay:* *3:31.88* P
*Magic:* 2.34, 1.28, 1.33, 1.31, 1.41 = *1.35*
Yeah I've been practicing >_>
*MasterMagic:* 3.47, 3.22, 3.40, 3.18, 6.57 = *3.36*
This too <_<
*clock:* 8.36, 7.77, 7.96, 9.02, 8.91 = *8.41*
I just don't care anymore, no comp for 2 months. I'll worry about clock when the time comes.
*megaminx:* 2:03.41, 2:05.05, 2:23.96, 2:00.18, 2:02.81 = *2:03.76*
uhhh wut?
*pyra:* 9.66, 9.34, 7.09, 9.27, 13.19 = *9.42*
*sq1: *20.38, 20.71, 24.78, 20.33, 18.84 = *20.47*
18 was parity


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ender9994*

*2x2:* (8.14), DNF, 13.16, 10.20, 10.62 .... 11.33 average

*3x3:* DNF (pop), DNF (pop), 29.09 (pop), 23.31, (21.13).... DNF

*2x2 - 4x4:* 4:01.28 

*2x2 - 5x5:* 9:11.56

*2x2 blind:* DNF, DNF, DNF ....DNF 

*Magic:* 2.24, 2.20, DNF, (1.52), 1.91 ... 2.12 average


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 23, 2009)

*2x2*
7.00, 6.93, (7.28), (5.93), 6.26 = 6.73
*3x3*
(23.91), (18.62), 21.66, 21.04, 21.76	= 21.49


----------



## salshort (Jun 24, 2009)

magic: 2.50 2.32 2.57 (6.54) (2.28) av = 2.46

2x2x2: 11.61 11.05 13.51 (8.72) (15.14) av = 12.06

3x3x3 regular: 32.77 (34.74) 34.13 (25.53) 28.12 av = 31.67

Pyraminx(not so good av): 17.78 (8.87) (20.04) 18.35 14.45 av =16.86

3x3x3 one handed: (1:17.16) 1:11.24 1:07.35 (54.67) 1:09.13 av =1:09.24

2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 4:28.26

2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 10:50.17

2x2x2 blind: DNF, [(43.08+2) I have no idea if this counts because the cube was almost solved but was a turn away from done, 90 degrees?], DNF


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

2x2: (10.28) 9.67 9.91 10.03 (5.82)=9.87-Mostly bad.
3x3: 20.58 (20.49) (23.53) 21.44 21.43=21.15-Come on! Not one sub-20!
4x4: (1:33.59) 2:09.01 1:40.81 1:59.81 (2:18.25)=1:56.54-I was on fire tonight!
5x5: (3:57.04) 3:42.60 (3:24.29) 3:29.15 3:35.87=3:35.87-More or less...
Pyraminx: 28.92 26.06 29.95 22.64 26.90=27.29-Awful.

Since this was my first one, I didn't do 7x7 this time, but maybe later.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 24, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 7.52, (9.41), (7.38), 7.43, 9.25 = *8.07*

*3x3x3 :* 30.59, (31.62), 29.02, (24.69), 25.24 = *28.28*

*4x4x4 :* 2:02.28, (1:48.34), 1:52.66, 1:58.56, (2:25.22) = *1:57.83*
Yes ! First ever sub-2 average, I'm happy. 

*5x5x5 :* 5:27.71, 5:34.03, (5:54.93), 5:35.46, (4:30.38) = *5:32.40*

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, 1:23.50, 51.18 = *51.18*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
not again?

*Multi BLD : 1/2 = 0 pts* (17:34.83)

*3x3x3 Match :* (3:45.55), 2:28.22, 2:30.93, 2:50.11, (2:14.27) = *2:36.42*

*2-3-4 relay : 3:01.21*
bad.

*2-3-4-5 relay : 7:55.78*

*Pyraminx : * 26.83, 25.96, (14.77), (54.55), 39.16 = *30.65*

*Square-1 : *(1:27.05), 1:34.55, 1:38.30 (1:59.33), 1:49.47 = *1:40.77*
cubesmith stickers gave me a good improvement on this old puzzle.


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 24, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 55.75, (56.15), 54.72, 48.96, (46.63) = 53.14
*5x5x5:* 3:42.86, 3:58.88, (3:39.54), (4:02.99), 3:56.63 = 3:52.79
*6x6x6:* 8:26.98, 8:49.59, (8:50.37), (8:09.70), 8:32.80 = 8:36.46
*7x7x7:* 11:25.26 , (11:04.41), (11:56.45), 11:05.98, 11:23.57 = 11:18.27

I REALY need to mod my V6 and get better on 3x3x3...

mvg

EDIT: 3x3x3 FM: 64
(1 tme i try ths  )

mvg


----------



## Novriil (Jun 24, 2009)

So I promised to take part of weekly FMC. I'll do that. But first:
3x3x3
(33.52), 30.91, 33.23, 32.83, (24.73) AVG: 31.04
Turned the screws so hard that in the beginning it was so weird to turn. But no POPs!! 
Pyraminx
OMFGGG!! I HATE MY PYRA! Always lockups when a good scramble and when turnung L it turns B and U but not L.. FUUUU!
12.44, 12.62, 17.24, (17.50), (9.95).. AVG:13.95
Damn.
3x3x3 OH
again the screws are different and haven't done OH for a while.
1:51.46, 1:28.93, (1:56.01), (1:20.68), 1:34.08.. AVG:1:38.23
VERY bad times.
3x3x3 feet
4:38.24, 3:35.63, 4:35.75, (3:31.63), (DNF) It's getting darker in est so the orange and red were switched. AVG: 4:05.31
3x3x3 fewest moves.
62 moves One cube messed up with the cross and so only 2 tries 
Moves (Tell me if 'm doing it wrong cause it's my first time):
R F B U R' L' F2 U
F' U' F U' R U2 L F' U2 F
U' R U' R' U' F U F
F' U F U' F U2 F' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
l' U' L U R U' L' U
U' R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 24, 2009)

Novrill, just 'cause you can only use three cubes, it doesn't mean you can only have three attempts. You can work and rework on your solution over and over.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 24, 2009)

I know but top gear started and I didn't have time 
But can it be written that way?


----------



## guusrs (Jun 24, 2009)

fmc: D' R F' D2 U' L2 U' B R B' D' B' D2 L' F' L D R' D2 B' D' B2 R' B' R2 B D (*27*)

explanation:
siamese 2x2x2: D' R F' D2 U' L2 U' (7)
pseudo F2L minus pair: B R B' D' (11)
all but 3 twisted corners and 2 flipped edges: B' D2 L' F' L D2. B D (19)
at dot insert: D' R' D2 B' D' B2 R' B' R2 (27)
I almost ran out of time because there were many good starts possible to explore. So insertion may not be optimal. 
Anyway happy with this.
Well done Stray (29), Txarli (30), Maarten (32) & Simon (32) with your solutions, this one wasn't easy!
Gus


----------



## rwcinoto (Jun 24, 2009)

*Square-1*: 54.12, 54.71, 56.97, (48.54), (1:02.69) = *55.27*
*3x3 WF*: (1:08.37), 1:01.24, 56.50, 50.86, (48.11) = *56.20*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2009)

Novriil said:


> 3x3x3 fewest moves.
> 62 moves One cube messed up with the cross and so only 2 tries
> Moves (Tell me if 'm doing it wrong cause it's my first time):
> R F B U R' L' F2 U
> ...


Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but it doesn't look to me like this solves the scramble. I'm guessing the first line above (R F B U R' L' F2 U) was supposed to do the cross on top? If so, it looks like R F B U R' L' F2 U2 F2 U would do it (although that is a very slow way to do it). Am I missing what you're doing?

I see nothing illegal about the notation (just the fact that it doesn't solve it); you can use the wide turns and the reorientations of the cube if you want (although it would be a good idea to stop doing that if you want better results).

You should remove cancellations in your final solution. You have several moves there that cancel. So for example, between the third and fourth lines, you could replace U F F' U with U2, saving 3 moves. Your R' l' between the fourth and fifth lines also cancel to one move, although it would take more work to rewrite it (add a cube rotation, or change the rest of your moves).

Check your work - it would be nice for you to know where you went wrong. (Or tell me if I'm just executing it wrong.)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2009)

guusrs said:


> fmc: D' R F' D2 U' L2 U' B R B' D' B' D2 L' F' L D R' D2 B' D' B2 R' B' R2 B D (*27*)
> 
> explanation:
> siamese 2x2x2: D' R F' D2 U' L2 U' (7)
> ...



Wow! I just realized that I am very bad at block building and the continuation. I would not have tried something like this. I remember Baian showing this LL alg in another solution a while ago, but I never used it. I would never suspect to use it in this way in this solution. If I got that position, I would have probably started over. Looks like I have to learn to do FMC ignoring edge orientation.
I just added in my 31 move solution on the 3rd page.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3x3
(21.68), 19.36, 16.06, (14.86), 18.40
AVerage: 17.94

3x3x3 OH
36.32, 39.07, 33.91, (32.88), (44.27)
Average: 36.43

3x3x3 Match the Scramble
1:24.94, (1:16.88), 2:11.59, (2:21.01), 2:08.23
Average: 1:54.92


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3x3
27.53, (30.81), 25.52, 23.45, (22.35)
Average: 25.93


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3FMC: 27 moves

scramble: F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 B F L' D2 

Solution: D' R F' L2 U R2 D2 U' L U R2 U' L' U2 R2 F R F' D' R' D R2 D' F D' F' D2

D' R F' L2 U R2 D2. R2, U

R2 F R F'

D' R' D R2

D' F D' F' D2

Pick an insertion, the both do the same thing. I chose the first one for my written solution above.

.= U' L U R2 U' L' U R2 5

,= R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U 5

I am very proud of this solution. Normally my continuations suck, but I really worked for this one and it turned out extremely well.

Edit: Just saw that Txarli and I did the same thing for the first 16 moves  I just found a shorter finish than he did. It a pretty obvious start once you find the D' R F' L2 U R2 U block, the D2 R2 insertion with R2 F R F' insert is not really hard to see from there.


----------



## happa95 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyler Hakomori

3x3BLD:
1. 1:43.01
2. DNF (1:58.62)
3. 2:00.93

Comments: I've been away for too long.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.43 9.02 9.36 7.21 8.19
3x3x3: 21.31 23.77 23.41 22.71 27.93
4x4x4: 1:36.34 1:45.34 1:32.27 1:32.65 1:26.50
5x5x5: 2:11.19 2:20.72 1:53.46 2:18.59 2:12.52
6x6x6: 4:22.49 4:38.02 4:06.94 4:44.88 4:10.52
7x7x7: 6:52.94 6:43.96 6:50.94 7:55.05 6:58.40
222bf: 1:08.50 1:07.19 DNF
333bf: 4:44.22 DNF DNF
3330h: 47.96 45.25 37.88 54.36 38.34
333mts: DNF 1:08.80 1:07.15 1:05.34 2:30.21
234: 2:07.41
2345: 4:20.51
magic: 2.03 1.68 2.03 2.05 2.19
mmagic: 5.16 4.27 4.13 4.27 4.96
clock: 13.43 16.21 13.46 14.59 14.80
mminx: 3:26.97 3:01.68 3:02.78 2:34.19 3:09.61
pminx: 16.58 13.66 11.52 15.15 17.86
sq1: 1:13.88 54.77 1:25.11 1:00.34 1:01.83

333 FMC (easy beginning, terribly difficult ending)
Scramble: D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 B F L' D2
Solution: R U' R2 D L2 U B' U' R' U' R F R F' R2 D' R2 D' R' B' D F D' F' B R F D F' R

Premove: D' 
2x2x2: R U' (R2) D L2
2x2x3: U B' U' R' U' 
3x X-cross: R F R F'
Final pair + corners last layer: R2 D' R2 D' R' F' * R F2 D F' R D
Undo premove: D' 
Insert at *: F B' D F D' F' B R F' R' (S' RFR' S RF'R')

Nice F2L (no premove) that I couldn't find a good ending for:
2x2x2: R U' R2 D L2
2x2x3: U B' U' R' U'
Finish F2: R' B F R' F' B' D'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> 333 FMC (easy beginning, terribly difficult ending)
> Scramble: D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 B F L' D2
> Solution: R U' R2 D L2 U B' U' R' U' R F R F' R2 D' R2 D' R' B' D F D' F' B R F D F' R



30 moves? 
(I wouldn't want you to get a faulty result because I count moves badly )


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > 333 FMC (easy beginning, terribly difficult ending)
> ...



You have counted correctly, however his real solution will be 31 moves.

Arnaud: for some reason you seem to have attached a D on the front of the scrambling algorithm:confused:. Your solution can still work, though you need to add a D at the end, making it 31 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

salshort said:


> 2x2x2 blind: DNF, [(43.08+2) I have no idea if this counts because the cube was almost solved but was a turn away from done, 90 degrees?], DNF



It is ok with a halfturn wrong also in blind cubing (though I definitely don't think it
should be that way). So I count it as a 45.08.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Hi,
So Arnaud created a pre-scramble move, sometimes hard to find the right one. The question is was it on purpose (which makes it a near valid solve to me) or accidentally (which makes it an invalid solve to me)
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2009)

That must have been my stupidest mistake. I started on 1 piece of paper where I found the premove. Then I continued on another piece of paper where I included the premove to the scramble again . (I experimented with 2 starts, one of them had a premove, the other one didn't)

Basically the question is this:
Does my official solution solve the official scramble?
Official scramble: F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 B F L' D2 
Official solution: R U' R2 D L2 U B' U' R' U' R F R F' R2 D' R2 D' R' B' D F D' F' B R F D F' R
Final result: DNF (there should be a +2 for that )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

*Results week 25*

*2x2x2*(32)

 3.70 Escher
 3.90 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.22 Vault312
 4.41 Yalow
 4.54 Jai
 4.73 Edmund
 5.07 fazrulz
 5.13 waffle = ijm
 5.17 elimescube
 5.18 MTGjumper
 5.88 MistArts
 5.94 Odder
 6.73 luisgepeto
 6.77 Kian
 6.94 Yes, We Can!
 7.12 Lord Voldemort
 7.34 rickcube
 7.57 vvtopkar
 8.07 cookingfat
 8.10 imaghost
 8.27 alifiantoadinugroho
 8.27 Roux-er
 8.55 AvGalen
 9.65 Mike Hughey
 9.87 JTW2007
 11.01 PeterV
 11.33 ender9994
 12.06 salshort
 12.18 John Lee
 19.47 MatsBergsten
 24.91 msemtd
 DNF Sa967St
*3x3x3 *(41)

 12.40 Escher
 12.45 Jai
 12.91 MTGjumper
 13.27 fazrulz
 13.59 Sa967St
 13.92 Vault312
 14.94 SimonWestlund
 15.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.90 Edmund
 16.97 waffle = ijm
 17.21 rickcube
 17.75 Yalow
 17.83 Lord Voldemort
 17.94 gavnasty
 18.19 Kian
 18.64 elimescube
 19.37 Odder
 20.45 Max Neitzel
 20.96 Yes, We Can!
 21.15 JTW2007
 21.49 luisgepeto
 21.75 mande
 22.18 John Lee
 22.23 snowmous
 22.55 marineasalia
 22.85 alifiantoadinugroho
 23.30 AvGalen
 24.41 vvtopkar
 25.50 Fishcake
 27.64 Mike Hughey
 27.96 PM 1729
 28.28 cookingfat
 28.79 PeterV
 29.34 ThatGuy
 31.31 imaghost
 31.67 salshort
 32.32 Novriil
 47.56 MatsBergsten
 47.66 msemtd
 53.14 Am1n-
 DNF ender9994
*4x4x4*(26)

 57.71 Vault312
 59.66 Jai
 1:00.76 fazrulz
 1:01.42 MTGjumper
 1:02.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:09.26 Sa967St
 1:10.32 Escher
 1:14.28 Kian
 1:15.34 waffle = ijm
 1:21.32 elimescube
 1:25.22 Yalow
 1:29.67 rickcube
 1:33.75 AvGalen
 1:33.91 John Lee
 1:42.04 fanwuq
 1:44.76 alifiantoadinugroho
 1:49.26 Max Neitzel
 1:50.05 Mike Hughey
 1:56.54 JTW2007
 1:56.67 Lord Voldemort
 1:57.83 cookingfat
 2:02.14 Odder
 2:30.85 snowmous
 2:34.53 imaghost
 3:20.09 MatsBergsten
 4:07.50 msemtd
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:37.72 fazrulz
 1:49.95 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:50.99 elimescube
 1:55.01 Vault312
 2:01.22 MTGjumper
 2:03.69 Sa967St
 2:07.73 Kian
 2:14.10 AvGalen
 2:17.81 waffle = ijm
 2:27.04 John Lee
 2:30.53 Jai
 2:37.16 Mike Hughey
 3:16.35 rickcube
 3:27.48 Yes, We Can!
 3:35.87 JTW2007
 3:52.79 Am1n-
 4:01.19 Lord Voldemort
 5:32.40 cookingfat
 6:19.98 msemtd
 8:07.55 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:55.07 fazrulz
 4:08.85 elimescube
 4:23.68 AvGalen
 4:25.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:29.03 Vault312
 5:11.69 John Lee
 5:40.67 Mike Hughey
 6:09.55 waffle = ijm
 8:36.46 Am1n-
11:18.04 msemtd
*7x7x7*(8)

 6:54.09 AvGalen
 7:05.84 John Lee
 8:04.42 Mike Hughey
11:18.27 Am1n-
11:59.76 Yes, We Can!
12:25.22 Kian
14:57.70 msemtd
 DNF Lord Voldemort
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 20.75 Jai
 24.32 fazrulz
 25.35 trying-to-speedcube...
 27.86 Escher
 31.18 Sa967St
 31.48 Vault312
 31.60 elimescube
 36.43 gavnasty
 36.99 Edmund
 42.20 Yalow
 43.85 AvGalen
 44.03 mande
 45.89 Mike Hughey
 48.43 MTGjumper
 49.31 alifiantoadinugroho
 50.34 Lord Voldemort
 55.33 Kian
 1:02.22 Odder
 1:09.24 salshort
 1:38.16 Novriil
 2:09.98 msemtd
 DNF rickcube
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 56.20 rwcinoto
 1:53.02 Mike Hughey
 2:00.99 Vault312
 5:02.21 alifiantoadinugroho
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 9.62 Escher
 11.55 fazrulz
 16.27 Vault312
 18.30 Edmund
 19.44 Yalow
 30.91 MatsBergsten
 32.33 Mike Hughey
 45.08 salshort
 50.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 51.18 cookingfat
 53.20 rickcube
 1:07.19 AvGalen
 1:13.41 Lord Voldemort
 1:28.06 Roux-er
 DNF ender9994
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 1:43.01 happa95
 1:59.80 Mike Hughey
 2:06.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:14.29 Sa967St
 2:20.66 mande
 2:27.19 MatsBergsten
 3:24.45 PM 1729
 3:39.81 Vault312
 3:55.75 elimescube
 4:25.70 Kian
 4:44.22 AvGalen
 5:38.11 Escher
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF Lord Voldemort
 DNF Max Neitzel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:30.05 Mike Hughey
13:46.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF Vault312
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

17:36.84 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/10 Mike Hughey
3/3 trying-to-speedcube...
2/2 mande
2/2 Escher
2/3 Vault312
1/2 cookingfat
3/6 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 54.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:19.14 Vault312
 1:35.09 Mike Hughey
 1:35.39 AvGalen
 1:54.92 gavnasty
 1:59.78 Kian
 2:28.50 rickcube
 2:36.42 cookingfat
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:23.44 fazrulz
 1:24.85 MTGjumper
 1:27.53 Vault312
 1:31.11 Sa967St
 1:35.30 Escher
 1:37.94 waffle = ijm
 1:40.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:40.72 Kian
 1:53.78 rickcube
 2:07.41 AvGalen
 2:14.19 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:19.78 John Lee
 2:30.99 Edmund
 2:34.96 Mike Hughey
 2:35.40 Lord Voldemort
 2:40.78 Odder
 3:01.21 cookingfat
 4:01.28 ender9994
 4:28.26 salshort
 4:45.03 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:59.77 fazrulz
 3:31.88 Vault312
 3:45.83 elimescube
 3:51.91 waffle = ijm
 3:55.02 Kian
 3:57.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:20.51 AvGalen
 4:47.34 John Lee
 5:37.63 Mike Hughey
 5:48.03 rickcube
 7:55.78 cookingfat
 9:11.56 ender9994
10:50.17 salshort
12:21.64 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(10)

 0.97 waffle = ijm
 1.35 Vault312
 1.47 fazrulz
 1.48 PeterV
 1.73 Mike Hughey
 2.04 AvGalen
 2.12 ender9994
 2.45 rickcube
 2.46 salshort
 2.80 Kian
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.36 Vault312
 4.06 waffle = ijm
 4.50 AvGalen
 4.52 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(3)

 8.41 Vault312
 14.28 AvGalen
 21.39 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.72 Odder
 8.74 Jai
 9.42 Vault312
 10.49 trying-to-speedcube...
 10.93 rickcube
 12.57 waffle = ijm
 14.10 Novriil
 14.93 Escher
 15.13 AvGalen
 16.86 salshort
 20.38 Mike Hughey
 26.51 imaghost
 27.29 JTW2007
 29.19 msemtd
 30.65 cookingfat
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:25.80 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:33.65 fazrulz
 2:03.76 Vault312
 2:25.51 elimescube
 3:00.43 Mike Hughey
 3:04.69 AvGalen
 5:16.55 waffle = ijm
 6:50.41 msemtd
*Square-1*(10)

 20.47 Vault312
 21.49 MTGjumper
 29.41 fazrulz
 37.67 elimescube
 37.82 trying-to-speedcube...
 55.27 rwcinoto
 56.99 Mike Hughey
 1:03.72 Kian
 1:05.35 AvGalen
 1:40.77 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 guusrs
27 Vault312
29 stray
30 Txarli
31 fanwuq
32 MTGjumper
32 trying-to-speedcube...
34 mande
38 Mike Hughey
39 Lord Voldemort
43 elimescube
62 Novriil
DNF  AvGalen

*Contest results*

338 Vault312
294 trying-to-speedcube...
257 Mike Hughey
251 fazrulz
208 AvGalen
194 elimescube
192 Escher
180 MTGjumper
174 waffle = ijm
169 Kian
159 Jai
145 Sa967St
143 rickcube
124 Lord Voldemort
115 Yalow
108 Edmund
107 John Lee
95 cookingfat
93 Odder
87 MatsBergsten
77 alifiantoadinugroho
71 mande
69 Yes, We Can!
63 JTW2007
59 gavnasty
55 salshort
53 msemtd
47 Max Neitzel
46 luisgepeto
38 imaghost
38 SimonWestlund
38 Novriil
35 fanwuq
35 Am1n-
34 vvtopkar
32 ender9994
29 PeterV
29 snowmous
28 PM 1729
24 MistArts
23 guusrs
21 stray
20 Txarli
20 marineasalia
19 Roux-er
19 happa95
17 rwcinoto
16 Fishcake
11 ThatGuy


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

If anyone has edited his (her) result post the last couple of hours you must tell me.
These results are calculated from a download at 11:00 GMT today.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 25, 2009)

My 234 relay is missing 

And David scored highly again. Congrats


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> My 234 relay is missing



Sorry. Now corrected! (And it was en excellent relay at that )
I have a bug for relays. If you enter the event as
*2-4* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
instead of 
*234* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

it works. But I'll fix the bug also.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> My 234 relay is missing



Sorry. Now corrected! (And it was en excellent relay at that )
I have a bug for relays. If you enter the event as
*2-4* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
instead of 
*234* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

it works. But I'll fix the bug also.

(And similarly
*2-5* xxxx
instead of 
*2345* xxxx)


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 25, 2009)

My multi is missing but I only got 1/2 anyway. 

and Mats, isn't mande's 2/2 a higher score than your 3/6?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> My multi is missing but I only got 1/2 anyway.
> 
> and Mats, isn't mande's 2/2 a higher score than your 3/6?



Of course it is. Your 1/2 is better than mine, both had 0 and you were faster. 
I don't understand that bug, this has worked before. I don't have time to debug
now, but I corrected the results.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty pleased! Especially with 7x7! 5th out of 8 competitors!!

EDIT: Pi Post!  
3.1415926535897932...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes said:


> EDIT: Pi Post!
> 3.1415926535897932...


..3846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679...

Sorry, couldn't resist. But that was a long time ago, not since I started cubing


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 25, 2009)

:/... I only know to 50 decimals... I knew to 580 once  I even won a bet with it. Forgot 'em all...

Anyway, I'm really happy with my results. I see I hadn't added 7x7 yet, but that's just my own mistake. I did the average though


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> :/... I only know to 50 decimals... I knew to 580 once  I even won a bet with it. Forgot 'em all...



You can see it this way: I probably have forgotten some 15-16 000.
But it does not matter, it is more fun cubing.

I never won any bet with pi decimals, but when I set my first national record in 1991 
(8050 decimals) I actually got a Megaminx. I figured out how to solve it (I knew Singmaster solve of the cube), then there were no Forum like this. Alas nowadays
it is so stiff one can almost not turn it. So not apt for speedminxing. (I have tried to
lube it but no)


----------



## Escher (Jun 25, 2009)

Yay, I won 2x2 and 3x3 again  
I really need to practice 4x4 more...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2009)

I am also missing my results for
222bf: 1:08.50 1:07.19 DNF
333bf: 4:44.22 DNF DNF
3330h: 47.96 45.25 37.88 54.36 38.34
333mts: DNF 1:08.80 1:07.15 1:05.34 2:30.21


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2009)

Dangit! I failed this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I am also missing my results for
> 222bf: 1:08.50 1:07.19 DNF
> 333bf: 4:44.22 DNF DNF
> 3330h: 47.96 45.25 37.88 54.36 38.34
> 333mts: DNF 1:08.80 1:07.15 1:05.34 2:30.21



Sorry to you too . I was in a hurry, so I did not check the results.
Now you jumped upwards in the lists.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 26, 2009)

Didn't have time this week either. Too much to do in the summer 

Too much sports and stuff..

Oh well.. I'll try to get the time to do a lot more events next week


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 26, 2009)

My 3x3 bkd results are missing.
3x3x3 bld: DNF,DNF,3:24.45=3:24.45


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2009)

PM 1729 said:


> My 3x3 bkd results are missing.
> 3x3x3 bld: DNF,DNF,3:24.45=3:24.45



 Now corrected. 

I really must fix some of the more obvious bugs.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 26, 2009)

@MatsBergsten You've overtook me on the 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 -- it was only a matter of time! I'm getting better at the 4x4x4 though so maybe I have a chance of keeping up!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jun 30, 2009)

3*3 BLD: 45S, 46S,47S.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2009)

You would have to post in this weeks competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 3*3 BLD: 45S, 46S,47S.



I'm afraid it is true that this competition is already done; you should compete in Weekly competition 2009-26. And it would be great if you could include hundredths of a second in your results.

But it is really nice to see you here - I hope you will compete regularly! (Even if it does mean that I will no longer have a chance of ever winning 3x3x3 BLD again. )


----------

